

CloudFlare SSL Issues Again - omarkassim

My first thread about this a few day ago was killed. This is not a support forum for Cloudflare and I absolutely realise that.<p>I merely want to point out that after the launch of Universal SSL (great idea) we&#x27;re seeing a ton of SSL related issues from CloudFlare, especially out of their Singapore POP.<p>I&#x27;d just routed around the issue and CloudFlare&#x27;s dashboard broke on me with a message indicating a possible DB issue.<p>There&#x27;s a bit of irony in here somewhere: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;YRaheQU.<p>While I love their service, it&#x27;s worth bringing this up for discussion if nothing else.
======
eastdakota
We had a temporary issue in our Singapore data center related to a very large
attack targeting a site reporting on the protests in Hong Kong. The issue was
limited to that data center. We mitigated the attack and resumed serving HTTPS
traffic for free customers from the region.

~~~
omarkassim
Ouch. I'm sorry to hear that. Given that we're located in Dubai, we seem to
generally be routed via your Singapore data centre.

It would be nice if HTTPS traffic for paying customers was re-routed
automatically to an alternative location.

------
kecebongsoft
Good thing I setup a secondary SSL certificate, so I just have to pause my
CloudFlare and my site is back. But few days ago the same thing happened and
lately I've been thinking of switching from CloudFlare, any recommendation?

~~~
morky
I have tried CDN77, MetaCDN and CDNify in the past. All of them were good.

------
speeq
CloudFlare is currently completely down for me.

